# Epic Thread



## Night falls (8. November 2008)

Diesen Spass wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten D:

>Thread made of win<


----------



## Vakeros (8. November 2008)

also das is mal ein hässliches Auto^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. November 2008)

ja meine ich auchm du holläner


----------



## Rheagar (9. November 2008)

Wahhh!
Ne bekiffte Untote!


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2008)

Halloween is doch vorbei oder nich?


----------



## rEdiC (9. November 2008)

:>


----------



## spectrumizer (9. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Diesen Spass wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten D:
> 
> >Thread made of win<


Geiles Auto. Aber die Frau ... *schauder*

Edith meint: Auto is auch nich geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. November 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> :>



hey so net!

lass blos achmed da raus

das is ne beleidigung sondergleichn...


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

ähm...jaa...beides hässlich ne?


----------



## Minastirit (9. November 2008)

der hier sagtdas richtige



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da wär ich lieber single als mit sowas *wääääää* *rennend aus haus renn* 
ahja auto is auch mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

IHGIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. November 2008)

Oo OMG


----------



## Cookie Jar (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  OMG da hat aber jemand gar kein geschmack weder die frau noch das auto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. November 2008)

Du hättest das in den Fail Thread posten müsen mit der Überschrift Eye Fail...^^


----------



## Mishua (9. November 2008)

Naja...
Der arme Hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Die Geißelinvasion reloadet?


----------



## Tupac 2 (9. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Geißelinvasion reloadet?





LOL XD


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Das war der beste Post im ganzen Thread xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (9. November 2008)

LOL Du wirst immer wie Lustiger chopi XD


----------



## Cookie Jar (9. November 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> Naja...
> Der arme Hund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir sollte den Tierschutz anrufen !


----------



## mccord (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (9. November 2008)

lol xD


----------



## jolk (9. November 2008)

Dieser Thread (bzw die Blindheit mancher Leute) bringt mich zum Weinen...


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2008)

Sag bloß du stehst auf die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Ich werd den Gedanken nicht los,dass das alles nur Photoshopergebnis ist >.>


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich werd den Gedanken nicht los,dass das alles nur Photoshopergebnis ist >.>


lies dir mal den thread doch durch...der meint seine freundinn würde geil aussehen^^


----------



## chopi (9. November 2008)

Hab die ersten 20 Seiten gelesen,da kam sogar noch ein zweiter,der meinte,dass wäre seine Freundin *g*
Trotzdem,vorallem die Nase sieht aus,wie ne normale Nase,die ein bischen in alle Richtungen gezogen wurde.


----------



## Mishua (9. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich werd den Gedanken nicht los,dass das alles nur Photoshopergebnis ist >.>


sieht mir eigentlich auch sehr nach Photomontage aus :/


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2008)

Das Beste ist ja das in dem Thread noch ein anderer Typ Bilder von ihr postet und behauptet sie wäre seine Freundin xD


PS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. November 2008)

das gif is ja mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja die tussi ist ech wäääh
aber es gibt ja auch leute die lassen sich auspeitschen das es da welche gibt die sowas als freundin haben wundert mich nicht


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2008)

http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/8479/pepperssuckyhd3.jpg

ok...


----------



## Haxxler (10. November 2008)

Geschmacklos...


----------



## Qonix (10. November 2008)

igitt igitt


----------



## Naarg (10. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hier musste ich echt lachen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (10. November 2008)

^^ou mann


----------



## Tan (10. November 2008)

Au, mann, geiler Thread.....


----------



## Xelyna (10. November 2008)

Mir ist schlecht..


----------



## Tan (10. November 2008)

Also, ich find, die Typen da kommen beinahe ans buffed forum ran


----------



## Oonâgh (10. November 2008)

Rheagar schrieb:


> Wahhh!
> Ne bekiffte Untote!



Aahaha! göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cookie Jar (15. November 2008)

lol mit der tüte uber´m kopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

Ich hab mich so weggelacht eh XDDDDDD


----------



## Jokkerino (15. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich hab mich so weggelacht eh XDDDDDD


ich auch^^


----------



## Naarg (1. Dezember 2008)

UMP BUMP:

Quasi was ähnliches xD Schauts euch an!!


----------



## Nibirion (1. Dezember 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> UMP BUMP:
> 
> Quasi was ähnliches xD Schauts euch an!!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

unglaublich ....... Fake oder..? Wenn nicht... Respekt so zu seiner Liebe zu stehen, da gehört einiges zu ..


----------



## Minastirit (1. Dezember 2008)

wie geil und hinten drann schreibt er auf deutsch übersetzt : sie ist die mutter meiner ungeborenen kinder ..

naja soll jeder sein glück finden
der eine will lieber sowas der andere hat seine freundin (die ca 15mal da reinpassen würde) lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bleib bei 2teren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube/Befürchte, er meint das Todernst...


----------



## Minastirit (1. Dezember 2008)

sobald sie mal oben ist wird das mit tot .. auch ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wiso nicht .. immer noch besser als so (mehrheitlich) alte typen die kleine kinder ranmachen ..
da stört mich so einer nicht.. wenn beide glücklich sind .. ist doch gut.
Nur weil ich nie so eine haben will heisst das nicht das er es nicht darf.

schönheit liegt im auge des betrachters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (1. Dezember 2008)

Das geilste is ja wohl die Überschrift von dem einen Bild, bei dem die Alte grad am Kuchenfressen ist..."My wifes favorite part of the night"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (1. Dezember 2008)

Ahahahaa der Typ ausdem anderen Thread xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Dezember 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> UMP BUMP:
> 
> Quasi was ähnliches xD Schauts euch an!!


TROLL!!!!!


----------



## Naarg (2. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> TROLL!!!!!


Tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne ich fands ganz Passend, weils genau in dieselbe Kerbe schlägt.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Dezember 2008)

Der Thread istn Trollthread o.0

Sry aber das isn verkleideter Typ oder so, kp o.0

So hässliche Frauen GIBT es nicht *wein*


----------



## Qonix (2. Dezember 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> UMP BUMP:
> 
> Quasi was ähnliches xD Schauts euch an!!


lol   ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen

das beste ich das Bild auf Seite 6:

KILL IT! KILL IT WITH FIRE!!


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Dezember 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> UMP BUMP:
> 
> Quasi was ähnliches xD Schauts euch an!!


Das beste ist wo der schreibt bei der Kuchenszene" That was the best part for my wife" XD


----------



## Exo1337 (2. Dezember 2008)

> So you went to Sea World and came back with a Whale, congrats.



xD hahahaaa. Naja, das is bestimmt sein Fetisch oder so und wenns die beiden doch glücklich macht...

Für mich isses nix.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Naja.. der steht wohl drauf morgends aufm Hintern zu haun.. damits Abends immernoch wackelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

was i viel geiler find das er mit Sex gewartet hat bis er verheiratet is und dann hat er das noch dazu geschrieben...echt geil..

i wusst bis dato net das es möglich is gleichzeitig zu lachen & zu würgen..(hab leider ne extreme Vorstellungskraft)..*schauder*



> Well, after the wedding we went to the Motel 6 (we live in a small town, thats all there was)
> and it was on. We quickly undressed and got right down to business. I had to be careful, as she was a virgin and it was quite painful for her. I managed to get in there after a few minutes of trying. I only lasted about 2 minutes, but it was amazing. The best part was when we both orgasmed at the same time. I cried for a little while afterward, it was just so beautiful.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Dezember 2008)

Sorry aber das Auge fickt mit...

Und bei sowas bleib ich lieber Jungfrau, amen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

das is ja wohl auch geil^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

